# Help a guy with his bucket list please (sage grouse)



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I will be headed up to the Casper area this year for my annual pronghorn hunt and my travel dates will overlap with the final days of the sage grouse season in unit 1.

If anybody is willing to point me in the right direction (whether that be a location specific to General or what to look for) for a public land sage grouse hunt I would most appreciate it.

I think I know where to find them in Utah, but the season dates aren't published yet so I don't know if those dates work for me.

Sage grouse hunting is closed in the unit where I hunt pronghorn, otherwise I'd be able to scoop one up rather easily.

I know I may be asking for a lot. It will just be two of us and no plans to make it a habit. Just want one true hunt. I'll gladly take any responses off line. Any information I receive will be treated as a life or death secret.

Thank you,
Steve G


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I voluntarily removed Sage Grouse from all my kill lists. Not judging or preaching, just sayin.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I respect your decision.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> I voluntarily removed Sage Grouse from all my kill lists. Not judging or preaching, just sayin.


If you're not 'judging' or 'preaching', why even post on the thread? Just pick one of the two...I don't know maybe they are hard to reach from up on that high horse...

Anywho, I am 98% sure that the Utah season dates are going to be from 9/30/17 to 10/22/17 if that helps you in deciding to hunt in Utah.

I have never hunted sage grouse in Wyoming (just Utah) so I don't have a lot of advice for you in that regard (I apologize). I'm sure there is a bunch of info on line you could dig up. And if you can't find anything there maybe just drive around and look for wing collection barrels that I know they put out. Then at least you know you are in the correct area. I'm confident that if a guy was driving around in a sage brush sea and kept his eyes open he could find some road birds to hunt.

Good luck and remember that sage grouse taste best when cooked rare or medium rare


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Airborne said:


> If you're not 'judging' or 'preaching', why even post on the thread? Just pick one of the two...I don't know maybe they are hard to reach from up on that high horse...
> 
> Anywho, I am 98% sure that the Utah season dates are going to be from 9/23/17 to 10/15/17 if that helps you in deciding to hunt in Utah.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip regarding the barrels. I had seen them but not given them much thought.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne, I made a personal decision to stop killing Sage Grouse and in no way was I personally attacking or criticizing Steven G. You on the other hand have seen fit to judge me personally with your "high horse" remark. If you have something to say about my decision to stop killing Sage Grouse, speak up, we all would respectfully listen.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Airborne, I made a personal decision to stop killing Sage Grouse and in no way was I personally attacking or criticizing Steven G. You on the other hand have seen fit to judge me personally with your "high horse" remark. If you have something to say about my decision to stop killing Sage Grouse, speak up, we all would respectfully listen.


Yeah, I'm judging you because there is ZERO reason to even say anything about your kill list, guess what...nobody cares. Ultimately what was even the purpose of your post? You didn't give the OP any advice or help, you just said you won't hunt them---good for you?--again, what's the purpose?

It's like a beginning turkey hunter starts a thread about how to kill a Jake and where to find them and all you do is chime in "well, Jakes are not on my kill list". Thank You BPturkeys for all the help! Good grief, your inference was there even if unintentional and was not needed nor helpful, hence my criticism.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Boys, boys, take it to the PMs. Thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw more sharpies last year than the past 20 years combined. Everywhere we went in the deserts of UT and WY we ran into them... couldn't believe it. Really want to start hunting them again if they are getting that plentiful.

To the OP, sorry dunno where to find them near Casper.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

Uh...Steve G, are you looking for sage grouse in WY or UT?

I like my sage grouse well done thank you

.


----------

